# limping after injections



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

So I have been giving my doe biomyacin SQ for 3 days. She started limping a few hours after the first injection. I thought maybe I just stuck her a little rough. I gave her the injection on the opposite side on day 2 and 3. There is a little swelling on the first side but not the 2nd. However she appears sore on both legs. I want to add I know how to give SQ injections and have been trained by a vet on dogs and horses. I'm giving these behind the shoulder/elbow area. Could it be a reaction to the medicine or something else? I was planning on a 7 day course but not sure now. Should I move to the neck/shoulder area?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Been there! My doe acted likes she could barely walk for over a week! Poor girl was so sore! Some dont get sore at all from injections while others it really stiffens them up. I would expect her to be a bit sore. Even injection given properly can cause mild swelling and soreness.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, yep, it can happen like that.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well this AM she's acting like both her legs are broken. I guess I will do just 2 more doses and make it a 5 day instead of 7 and hope it does the trick! I will do them in her neck/shoulder area instead as well. Poor thing, she doesn't even flinch when the needle goes in or when I'm actually pressing the plunger. Guess she's a bit of a drama queen . She's eating and drinking fine etc so guess she'll just have to tough it out. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both legs? Did she get hit by another goat perhaps or get hurt?

You need to be sure to finish the course of treatment. If she needs 7 days then it should be done. Use your best judgment, because if she relapses, you will have to give more shots.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Both legs? Did she get hit by another goat perhaps or get hurt?
> 
> You need to be sure to finish the course of treatment. If she needs 7 days then it should be done. Use your best judgment, because if she relapses, you will have to give more shots.


No she is the dominant one out of the two does. I just switched to the other side when she got sore on the one side...so now...both hurt. I am treating her for a possible uterine infection. 4.5 cc of biomaycin daily for 7 days. I know a lot of people do 5. Just not sure what the best course of action is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Biomycin is dosed at 1cc per 20lbs for 5 days. If you think she should go longer like the 7 days, then do do. 
It is up to you on this, I cannot tell you how bad she is, if it should be the 5 days or 7. 
I am sorry she is hurting from it.  

You can give her Banamine, if she is really hurting "as needed" only to get her through this.
It is every 36 hours up to 4 days, more only in certain situations.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Biomycin is dosed at 1cc per 20lbs for 5 days. If you think she should go longer like the 7 days, then do do.
> It is up to you on this, I cannot tell you how bad she is, if it should be the 5 days or 7.
> I am sorry she is hurting from it.
> 
> ...


I may give her some banamine if she's really bad tonight. I'm hoping changing the injection site altogether will help. Thanks for your help!
She shows zero symptoms of an infection. She has just been barren for 2 seasons and is a bit thin. This is a last effort to see if we can get her bred before selling her. You can read all the treatment I'm trying on my other thread. Help me solve this puzzle. If you had any more insight 

Edited to add I'm going to just do 5 days.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have my banamine 1/2 cc per 100lbs every morning (her antibiotic injectIons were in the evening so morning is when she was the most sore) I gave it the last two days of antibiotics when she was the worst. She was sore for a week later. She limped bad didn't like to move but she was eating drinking good and still going out in the pasture with the herd just really slowly.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you! She is doing better now. Only limping on one leg. I think I'll make her tough it out one more day. I hope she doesn't limp that long! I was hoping to put her back with the buck asap lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure she is feeling better and not in pain when you put her back in with a buck. She needs to hold up his weight.

Glad she is a bit better, keep up the good work.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Toth! Your input is always appreciated. She is significantly better today and had her last injection this evening. I will be sure she is walking soundly before putting her back in with our buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good, your welcome, glad to of helped.


----------

